# NC40 in Mac Studio fix fluid..what would i be in loreal true match?



## Flames.Fan (Nov 16, 2010)

There is no mac, where i live.


----------



## R21ORCHID (Nov 28, 2010)

Try Sun Beige or True Beige.  Get them from a store who will allow you to return the items if they do not work for you (if testers are unavailable).  Good luck.


----------

